# first attempt at art since brain surgery



## just

Don't worry I will pull this off. I don't think that you can see what it is yet.


----------



## just

Well I am not sure how to post it on here.


----------



## TerryCurley

Perhaps it is too big. I was having trouble earlier trying to post a picture and I had to save it at 50% in order to get it uploaded.


----------



## just




----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> Perhaps it is too big. I was having trouble earlier trying to post a picture and I had to save it at 50% in order to get it uploaded.


It was too big. Now I have it small enough and it appears in my work in progress folder but it still not showing here.


----------



## Susan Mulno

If you refer to the puppy WIP, it is on the homepage, looks great so far.
So glad to see you back! How goes recovery? I was praying for you!


----------



## just

Yes that is the one, Bella the puppy. 

I thank you for your prayers. I didn't have the implant turned on until Tuesday. I have not had any tremors since then. Still feeling odd.


----------



## TerryCurley

I am so glad to hear the surgery has stopped your tremors. That is wonderful news. 

Looking forward to seeing your WIP develop. What I can see so far looks like it is going to be great. I'm a dog lover. 

Wonder why the system works for uploading it to your album but not to the thread....weird.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Glad to see you back and drawing again Just.. Nice job so far


----------



## just




----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> What I can see so far looks like it is going to be great. I'm a dog lover.
> 
> Wonder why the system works for uploading it to your album but not to the thread....weird.


I found a way around the system. I was able to upload to my thread. I am a dog lover too. My ShihTsu loves my horses. I have to keep her from going under the gate and hanging out with them. My big dogs prefer to bark at them.


----------



## FanKi

It's seems to be a great drawing ^^


----------



## just




----------



## TerryCurley

Moving along. Why is it when a dog has his tongue out just a bit he is about 1000% cuter? Are you doing this from a reference photo or from memory?


----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> Moving along. Why is it when a dog has his tongue out just a bit he is about 1000% cuter? Are you doing this from a reference photo or from memory?


I am drawing her from life. I'm drawing my rottweiler soon . I hope he doesn't drool.


----------



## Erilia

I really like the start of this drawing  This doggy looks so cute already so when you'll be finish I'll probably die when I'll see how much realism and cuteness comes out of it  You made me laugh with your comment about your dog drooling just


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> I am drawing her from life. I'm drawing my rottweiler soon . I hope he doesn't drool.


 WOW I can't get my dogs to stay still long enough to take a picture no less get a good look at details and commit them to memory to do a picture. WOW that is impressive.


----------



## just

All I had to do was the shape of her eye and nose.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

That's why I use a camera... LOL! Remembers it for me!


----------



## just

Yeah, the fur pattern and the shading that makes it hard to see the other eye are giving me trouble now.


----------



## just




----------



## chanda95

This is coming along really really nice. Great job so far.


----------



## FanKi

Yeap, you still got it


----------



## Susan Mulno

No tremors? That's fantastic! I can understand why it would feel odd! Praying for continued success.


----------



## just




----------



## chanda95

Bella looks like a sweet little dog. nice work.


----------



## just

chanda95 said:


> Bella looks like a sweet little dog. nice work.


She is. She loves to give kisses, catch doves and gophers and despite weighing only 8 lbs she loves playing with Napoleon our 135 lbs rottweiler.


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> She is. She loves to give kisses, catch doves and gophers and despite weighing only 8 lbs she loves playing with Napoleon our 135 lbs rottweiler.


 Awwwwww what a sweetheart....(Bella not you).


----------



## just




----------



## just

The real Bella









Mommy can I get in your lap. Daddy can I get in yours













What? I'm a lap dog. This is what I do.


----------



## just

What bird? Oh that one.


----------



## chanda95

LOL! I can tell I already love Bella. She looks so fun and full of life! What a big personality. You are capturing her essence beautifully.


----------



## just

chanda95 said:


> LOL! I can tell I already love Bella. She looks so fun and full of life! What a big personality. You are capturing her essence beautifully.


Thank You.


----------



## TerryCurley

She is adorable.


----------



## FanKi

Such beautiful dog! So cute >.<


----------



## just




----------



## just

Bella giving Nap a lecture on why a small dog with muddy feet makesa better lap dog than even a clean big dog. 

Here's a link to my you tube page where you can see the two of them playing. 

https://youtu.be/EGrngDHzzJE


----------



## TerryCurley

Awww that was so cute. Bella just wanted to play with the Rottie and the bigger brown dog was trying so hard to get her to play we her. She was coxing with a toy and everything. I love dog watching. I have 4 and we currently have a dog house guest that will be with us until October.


----------



## just

The other dog is Daisy. She is Bella's protege. They're a funny pair. She taught Bella how to catch gophers and doves. Mommy got Bella to be an indoor fru fru. Daisy had different plans. We have a forth dog Macy. She's a loner and doesn't get along with the other dogs.


----------



## just




----------



## TerryCurley

Now she is coming together. Doing great Mr. Just.


----------



## just




----------



## Susan Mulno

You are catching her personality beautifully!


----------



## just

Her dogality.


----------



## just

Almost finished?


----------



## TerryCurley

You can call it "The Wink". She is just adorable. Great work Mr. Just.


----------



## just

I am done.


----------



## cjm1972

Beautifully done, full of character, really well done Just.


----------



## Susan Mulno

So so cute! Makes me want to cuddle her!


----------



## Erilia

It's awesomely cute  Very nice work, she seems so life like  Awesome work, bravo !


----------



## TerryCurley

*Question*

Why are you not filling in Bella's legs?


----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> Why are you not filling in Bella's legs?



Artistic license. Every work I have done in the years that I have had Parkinson's I have left parts unfinished.


----------



## chanda95

Love it! Lots of personality in this piece. You captured happiness.


----------



## just

chanda95 said:


> Love it! Lots of personality in this piece. You captured happiness.


Thank you. That's what I was trying to do. I named it "Is This Lap Taken?".


----------



## Erilia

just said:


> Thank you. That's what I was claiming to do. I named it "Is This Lap Taken?".


Awesome title  I totally see that question written all over her cute little face


----------

